# I NEED SOME WORK, I AM LOOKING FOR PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I posted this in the off topic section also but wanted to put it here just incase.<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>
I need some extra work if anyone has or knows someone that has some work they need done then let me know. I can pressure wash drives, curbs, houses, yardwork, irrigation system work, paint inside or outside, detail and wax autosand boats, auto stereoinstalls, boat electronics installs, cd, vhf, electronics, ect... If anyone knows someone needing some things done please send them my way. You can email me at [email protected] or send me a pm. Im just in a bind right now while going to college and im only working 2 days a week. Thanks for any help, Joe 

I have some members that i have done work for for references. I have done boat details for some members, fully rigged boats with bottom machine, gps, vhf, stereo, ect..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

:usaflag


----------

